# TBT Minecraft UHC Servers!



## Ashtot (Jun 16, 2014)

I've seen quite a bit of talk about Minecraft lately, and it seems like a lot of people love it and would be interested in the server that Alice was thinking about hosting (vanilla pls).

I wanted to let everyone know of particular game mode that can be LOADS of fun! It's called Minecraft UHC. I believe it was originally made popular by famous YouTubers you probably know like KurtJMac, EthosLab, etc.

This is basically the rundown of how it works:

[h=3]What is Ultra Hardcore?[/h]The Ultra Hardcore mod/plugin (there are several, but this is the main one) adds a degree of difficulty to Minecraft:


Hearts don't regenerate from a full stomach
Players can heal via a golden apple, which heals 2 hearts, and is crafted with golden ingots, instead of golden nuggets
Players can also brew Instant Health potions, using glistering melons which are crafted with a gold block, instead of a gold nugget
Some servers also have golden heads, which are crafted like gold apples, but with a player head instead of an apple; these heal 4 hearts when eaten. Be sure to check the host's rules to see if they are enabled.
Regeneration potions are disabled because ghasts will drop gold ingots instead of ghast tears.
Most ultra hardcore games competitive matches where each player (or team) fights to be the last man standing. Each player has only one life (not the same as hearts), and the round consists of a fight against nature and players (PvE and PvP) to outlast all the others. You can also play ultra hardcore solo or cooperatively, but these modes are not as common.
[h=3]Common rules for all players in all matches[/h]Basically all TBT Rules and Guidelines would apply if I were to host these matches.
[h=3]Additional rules and conditions[/h]Each individual match/host may have its own extra rules or game conditions. You should


*Read the match post* to learn essential information about the game (e.g. is it FFA or teams? how long is the match? when is pvp first allowed?).
*Read any rules at spawn* when you log into the server. Often there will be signs that describe the match, or sometimes you can type "/rules" to see host rules/details.
*If in doubt, ask questions*, however also avoid asking questions you can easily find the answers to yourself via the above methods, and also...
...*avoid spamming the chat right around the start of the match*, as this is often the time when the host has to deal with the most things at once.
[h=3]How to get into a match:[/h]A typical match will be advertised on The Bell Tree with an "upcoming match" tag. If this game mode caught on, there would also be a general thread for an overview of upcoming matches (similar to Mafia). Look at an individual post to see the details for each game, such as a particular game style (FFA, teams, etc), the date and time it will start, and the way to get into the game.
Most games are either first-come-first-serve (FCFS) or signup-whitelisted:


Most games (FCFS) will not require any signup, but just have you join the server 15 or 30 minutes before the game is scheduled to start; after the server fills up, it will be whitelisted (to prevent any more players from joining). Servers often fill up quickly; show up promptly.
For signups, hosts will require players to sign up via comments on the host's game thread . For those that are whitelisted, after signing up, check the post a few hours before the game, as the list of players who were accepted into that game will have been posted.
Use the IP address from the game post to connect to the server when it opens. Again, read ay signs/rules at spawn, or type "/rules" in the chat. When it's time to start, note that the server may lag a bit as players are scattered to random locations, and the host may need to manually teleport some folks (e.g. in team games). Wait patiently (many hosts use a plugin to 'freeze' players) for everyone to be ready, and the server host to announce start/go/begin before you start.

My IP and anybody else who would want to host these games will obviously be posted in that particular game's thread.

Most importantly, it's all about having fun (and I assure you, it is insanely fun!).

If you guys have questions or comments, post here. This would be open to everybody and anybody with a mic and TeamSpeak3/mumble (potentially). Depending on everyone's preferences, people without mic's would be able to play, but it makes communication difficult.

Here is an example of in-game:






*If none of this made sense, it's basically The Hunger Games but in Minecraft.*

Players:

RobRob
Ashtot
LittleBeary
Prin
Yookey


----------



## Yookey (Jun 16, 2014)

I'd totally be in for this.
I've got a mic and mumble, teamspeak3 doesn't work on my computer though.


----------



## RobRob (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm definitely game. And I've got a microphone to boot!


----------



## Trundle (Jun 16, 2014)

http://www.reddit.com/r/ultrahardcore
This is a good place to get started and play some games. Games often fill up in seconds so you should make sure you use http://time.is/ and join the second it's supposed to.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 16, 2014)

[09:40:21] <Ashtot> Btw can you guys all give feedback on my thread


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 16, 2014)

If not as many people catch on, I'll just invite the people that want to play to games in the subreddit.


----------



## Beary (Jul 13, 2014)

I'd be in for this.


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for the support! Hopefully we can get some more people interested!


----------



## toastia (Jul 13, 2014)

I'd be in.


----------

